# Xmd ambition review



## Cuber2s (Dec 23, 2021)

So I am releasing this review late since this cube takes a lot of time to break in, but after that its pretty good. It feels like a valk 4, but much softer. I really like the cubes feel, but it does have cornercutting problems, but other than that, its great. I wouldn't recommend this cube to everyone, but its still great. I would recommend the mgc 4x4 if you are not an accurate turner. Compared to the valk 4, this cube is a lot better imo since it has a slightly better feel. Compared to the aosu, this puzzle is slightly worse than the aosu. All in all, this puzzle is actually good.


----------

